# Any one else make there own bar soap?



## old medic (Jan 29, 2021)

One Eyed Divas post I didnt want to hijack..
We pride ourselves on being self crafters, and the wife has talked about getting into soap making.
My great grandparents made there own from wood ash from the stove, and pig fat from the fall butchering.
Remember the smell and Sam yelling at us to stay away from the pot cooking out back. 
Things are so different now. You can still make your own Lye, buy pre made mix, or just melt the premade base soap.
So for Valentine day shes getting.... a box full of soap making goodies...
Book of homemade natural soap and body products, 5 different style molds, tools. 7 different soap bases.... 1 pound each
A collection of natural additives.... 12 scents, 24 color pigments and 20 dried herbs and flowers....  
Total cost.... well it doesn't fall under Frugal definition. about $3. 50 a bar


----------



## Jules (Jan 29, 2021)

Back when soap on a rope was popular, I’d save the soap slivers and create these.  It was a fad that didn’t last.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 29, 2021)

Old Medic, you are such a romantic . Love your Valentines present


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2021)

old medic said:


> One Eyed Divas post I didnt want to hijack..
> We pride ourselves on being self crafters, and the wife has talked about getting into soap making.
> My great grandparents made there own from wood ash from the stove, and pig fat from the fall butchering.
> Remember the smell and Sam yelling at us to stay away from the pot cooking out back.
> ...


There was some discussion of soap making here in 2019. Maybe it would be helpful.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/anyone-ever-tried-soap-making.41671/


----------



## old medic (Jan 29, 2021)

RR I guess my search word choice didnt help.... 
Thats the cold pour method... We will probably end up trying it too.


----------

